
House Votes to Halt Aid for Saudi Arabia’s War in Yemen - longerthoughts
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/us/politics/saudi-arabia-yemen-khashoggi.html
======
pvaldes
I wonder if this is a sign that the new sexy war is being translated to
Venezuela. Managing two wars in different continents at the same time is too
costly probably.

~~~
masonic
No, it's politics: the House changed party control.

------
raincom
Hope this momentum stays forever beyond being anti-Trump.

------
Overtonwindow
All this excitement when it still takes the Senate and the president to make a
law

~~~
iscrewyou
This makes it a real deal. This puts the politicians one one side or the
other. Are they yay or nay? This will guide people’s decision when it’s time
for voting. Especially those who work with Yemeni population. This has an
intangible effect even if it doesn’t pass the senate.

Edit: My comment about Yemeni population means that it allows those people to
see a outcome and notice it “first” hand the consequences of our voting
decisions without actually participating in war. Hope that clears it.

~~~
kevin_b_er
It does not. With how the US senate works, the senate leader can just prevent
a vote unless a large number of senators force it. If the other party than the
one that put the House to the vote just never forces the issue, they will not
have to declare a side.

The exact tactic was done repeatedly during the US's partial government
shutdown. The senate leader blocked bills from a vote. A sufficient number of
senators could've called for said vote, but the leader's party actually did
not want to be found voting against the government reopening, so the bills to
fully reopen the government were stalled for a long time.

~~~
ianai
They’re operating on a mixture of rules and mutual understanding. The mutual
understanding could change through political outrage, I think.

